# What do you pack for work/the day... show us a pic



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

ok guys let me start it off.
this is my standard setup. reo mini with battery loaded and my fav adv vm4
in the carry case 2 spare fully charged batteries and 2 spare reloads of juice. usually one adv vm4 and a variation for variety.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/10/14)

Just a spot of joose .cotton .batteries and tweezers and screwdriver .oh and a cloth .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/10/14)

This.






My daily survival kit. Reo loaded with unflavoured and a bottle with menthol usually but it depends on how I feel. A spare battery and some cotton.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just a spot of joose .cotton .batteries and tweezers and screwdriver .oh and a cloth .


hectic bro. and here i thought i was going overboard lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very similar to my daily kit @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rvdwesth (9/10/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 12863


Vicks???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (9/10/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 12863


How does the Vicks Vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimH (9/10/14)

bwahahahaha!! No man, I'm as sick as a dog at the moment so I packed Vicks n tissues too


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Vicks???



Bwahahahahaha 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Necropolis (9/10/14)

No picture at that moment but all I carry is my MVP with the Nautilus Mini - and maybe a bottle of whatever juice is in the tank - for incase I run low during the day. 

But at the moment I'm going through < 1/2 a tank between leaving work in the mornings and getting home in the evenings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

This is my travel kit  I like variety... I get bored easily

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This is my travel kit  I like variety... I get bored easily
> 
> View attachment 12865



so basically you dont leave anything behind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

I'm ready to go:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> so basically you dont leave anything behind


hehe.... I always have stuff stashed away at home and at the shop just in case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This is my travel kit  I like variety... I get bored easily
> 
> View attachment 12865



Are you emigrating?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

Inside the pouch - a mAN, Spinner and 
20ml juice.

The pouch is actually a survival knife holder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

johan said:


> Are you emigrating?


I emigrate from home to work and back every day, it's pretty far... anything could happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I emigrate from home to work and back every day, it's pretty far... anything could happen



makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

This is a great thread @Marzuq, great to see how many organised vapers we have here  ....except for @johan, he needs to organize him a little "man bag", @Silver, any ideas where he can get one?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

My travel pack is Two Reo's, a Sigelei 20W with Russian 91%, some spare Rayon, bottle of Tropical Ice and spare batteries! Whenever I leave the house this pack goes with!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

A long day out:






A short meeting:






Or a long day out and laptop required:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This is a great thread @Marzuq, great to see how many organised vapers we have here  ....except for @johan, he needs to organize him a little "man bag", @Silver, any ideas where he can get one?



I have one, genuine leather nogal! used once, but my wife said I look like a "moffie" (_if this word upsets anyone, bad luck_), normally I use my well organized box (150mm x 100mm x 100mm):

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Hi @BumbleBee 

When I go out I always take two devices.
The Reo Mini is in my "man bag"
And a Reo Grand is in my hand, which sits in the car for backup - 

I don't really need two devices, one would be fine from a vaping perspective - but its more for in case something goes wrong with one device. So far, in 5 months, nothing has ever gone wrong with the Reo. But there is always a first...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> I don't really need two devices, one would be fine from a vaping perspective - but its more for in case something goes wrong with one device. So far, in 5 months, nothing has ever gone wrong with the Reo. But there is always a first...



I broke a coil once and then snapped my Russian tank in two (while on the boat)... never again do I leave the house without a second REO!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> ok guys let me start it off.
> this is my standard setup. reo mini with battery loaded and my fav adv vm4
> in the carry case 2 spare fully charged batteries and 2 spare reloads of juice. usually one adv vm4 and a variation for variety.
> 
> View attachment 12862



LoL add one more battery and one more 3ml juice and it is exactly the same as what I carry!


----------



## Danny (9/10/14)

I would post a pic but it just seems pointless to post such a boring pic as All I leave home with is the Hana mod, magma dripper and a bottle of juice. If Im planning a bender I may take an extra battery. Its all I need, I too like @johan do my utmost to avoid the man bag, lord knows I flap more than enough when I talk or lecture, the man bag would just be a step too far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

Here my man bag! yes i said it lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Here my man bag! yes i said it lol



Good looking Paul, I think you and all the other guys are safe with man bags. My wife only made that comment because I'm so extraordinary good looking

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

johan said:


> Good looking Paul, I think you and all the other guys are safe with man bags. My wife only made that comment because I'm so extraordinary good looking



lol you only a real man if you can pull off a man bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol you only a real man if you can pull off a man bag



Gees then I must do some "real man" tests a.s.a.p. I'll go clubbing tonight, for the test and do a tally tomorrow morning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Here my man bag! yes i said it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/10/14)

Always have my ipv for back up


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Danny said:


> I would post a pic but it just seems pointless to post such a boring pic as All I leave home with is the Hana mod, magma dripper and a bottle of juice. If Im planning a bender I may take an extra battery. Its all I need, I too like @johan do my utmost to avoid the man bag, lord knows I flap more than enough when I talk or lecture, the man bag would just be a step too far!


Post the pic Bro. All in the name of science 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> LoL add one more battery and one more 3ml juice and it is exactly the same as what I carry!


@Rooigevaar that's my weekend carry around lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (9/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Post the pic Bro. All in the name of science
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


For science, anything! Anything at all....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (9/10/14)

I also put my reo in my man bag when I go to work. 






Its a fancy modern man bag its called a pocket very convenient its comes with my jeans for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

Matt said:


> I also put my reo in my man bag when I go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, you are a real man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Matt said:


> I also put my reo in my man bag when I go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope u don't forget she is in UK pocket when u sit down and then break your drip tip clean off 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (9/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Let's hope u don't forget she is in UK pocket when u sit down and then break your drip tip clean off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I have deep pockets never had that problem. Just lifted the reo up nobody just wants to see a bulge in a pair of jeans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (9/10/14)

Matt said:


> I have deep pockets never had that problem. Just lifted the reo up nobody just wants to see a bulge in a pair of jeans.



The REO is not as bad as an eVic in your jeans. That device was now dangerous in the pocket

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/10/14)

Pretty much everything  never know when I might want to change it all up 




Stuff not in the photo... Cotton, silica, a whole ton of juices (usually 4-5).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny (9/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Pretty much everything  never know when I might want to change it all up
> 
> View attachment 12890
> 
> ...


Just what I would have expected from a fellow zimbo! Very impressive. Perfect example of why I say zimbos are so hard to kill, always prepared!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/10/14)

Ye, being from here teaches you, that if you want a hassle free existence, the trick is to be prepared to do battle with any issues that could arise.


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Pretty much everything  never know when I might want to change it all up
> 
> View attachment 12890
> 
> ...


Hectic!! 
This thread turned out to be awesome 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (9/10/14)

This is always in my backpack . I have one charger at home and one at work . Sometime i change the zna for the semovar .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

andro said:


> This is always in my backpack . I have one charger at home and one at work . Sometime i change the zna for the semovar .
> View attachment 12893


Love the Rocket Sheep in there! Just loaded Purple Alien in the Mini - awesome.


----------

